# Vuelta de tuerca



## nyarla59

Fa estona que m'hi trenco el cap i no trobo cap expressió en català equivalent al castellà "vuelta de tuerca". Hem doneu un cop de mà?


----------



## geego

_Reblar el clau_, potser?

Tot és canviar la metàfora de collar un cargol per la de clavar un clau.


----------



## Elessar

Substantivat com ho demanes seria *reblada de clau. *Però potser amb una miqueta més de context sorgeixen altres expressions equivalents. 

Per cert, del diccionari:

*reblar el clau* _fig_  Insistir en una cosa fins a deixar-la ben resolta o fins a aconseguir allò que hom es proposa.


----------



## passejo

Jo segueixo tenint el mateix dubte de com traduïr l'expressiò castellana "vuelta de tuerca" ja que la que es proposa "reblar el clau" té un sentit massa definitiu, mentre que en castellà es dóna a entendre com a un pas més dintre d'un procés inacabat i aquest matís sovint és esencial en el context on es vol utilitzar! Algú em pot dir alguna altra expressió més adient?


----------



## Demurral

Filar una mica més prim.


----------



## Mitus

Jo diria que "dar otra vuelta de tuerca" en català es pot dir com "fer un pas més".
Totalment d'acord amb en passejo que "reblar el clau" té un sentit definitiu.

Això de "filar més prim", Demurral, potser t'ho hauries d'aplicar a l'hora de respondre! ;-). No va amb mala llet... "filar més prim" es, segons el meu parer, una expressió més concreta; vol ser més precís, més acurat, més crític o més profund (si es parla d'opinions).

Mitus


----------



## Demurral

Un cop explicat així...sí que e sembla que la meva resposta era una mia desacertada! nyarla, disculpa que t'hagi desviat una mica de l'objectiu! 

Estant com estant les coses, suposo que "reblar el clau" estaria més ben encaminat. 

PD: sense problemes, mitus! "corrections are welcome!"


----------



## Trevice

nyarla59 said:


> Fa estona que m'hi trenco el cap i no trobo cap expressió en català equivalent al castellà "vuelta de tuerca". Hem doneu un cop de mà?



He vist la traducció "pas de rosca", però em sembla massa literal i no gaire sentida en català. De totes maneres, funciona com a substantiu.

"Dar una vuelta de tuerca", com a verb, amb el sentit d'estrènyer més o fer més pressió, posar les coses mès difícils... jo faria servir directament "collar".

_La Dirección ha dado una nueva vuelta de tuerca en la negociación colectiva.
La Direcció segueix collant en la negociació col·lectiva. (o colla encara més)._


----------



## Penyafort

Jo també optaria per fer servir el verb "collar", com a mínim en una oració. A més, el sentit literal del verb és justament el de fixar amb caragols o elements semblants.

La cosa podria complicar-se si es tracta de traduir "una vuelta de tuerca" només, com si fos un títol. Aleshores caldria primer veure a què fa referència exactament.


----------

